# spend one day



## zinc

Hi. How do I say "she only spent one day in Marseille" ? "Zij heeft nog maar een dag in Marseille gebleven"? Thanks.


----------



## mayadebij

Ze heeft maar een dag in Marseille verbleven


----------



## mayadebij

You can also say "Ze heeft maar een dag in Marseille doorgebracht".


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

"Present perfect" (Voltooid tegenwoordige tijd)
Zij _heeft_ maar één dag _doorgebracht_ in Marseille. (verb: doorbrengen)
Zij _is_ maar één dag in Marseille _geweest_. (verb: zijn)

Simple past (Onvoltooid verleden tijd)
Zij _bracht_ maar één dag _door_ in Marseille.
Zij _was_ maar één dag in Marseille.

English tenses don't always correspond to Dutch tenses, I mean, an English simple past cannot always be translated by a Dutch "simple past" (i.e. OVT). I think that the tense to use in the Dutch translations depends on the context.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## mayadebij

Dank je Frank betekent dat ook dat als je het werkwoord verblijven gebruikt het dan aangevult moet worden met_ is_ inplaats van _heeft_. Ik zag het zelf even niet meer.

Groetjes en bijvoorbaat dank


----------



## zinc

Thank you both.  Frank: in your example, shouldn't "doorgebracht" be at the end of the sentence, like "geweest" in the other example? ("Zij _heeft_ maar één dag _doorgebracht_ in Marseille").  Or is this particular to doorbrengen.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


zinc said:


> Thank you both.  Frank: in your example, shouldn't "doorgebracht" be at the end of the sentence, like "geweest" in the other example? ("Zij _heeft_ maar één dag _doorgebracht_ in Marseille").  Or is this particular to doorbrengen.


Prepositional phrases (like '_in_ Marseille') are quite, erm, mobile. They can be put before or after the non-finite verb (in this case the participle).

As far as I can see, both sentences are grammatically correct.
Zij _heeft_ maar één dag _doorgebracht_ in Marseille.
Zij _heeft_ maar één dag in Marseille _doorgebracht_.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jacquesvd

You can say all of these 'een dag doorbrengen', 'een dag blijven' or een dag verblijven. When you chose 'doorbrengen' the accent lies more on spending the time and when you choose 'verblijven' the location is more stressed. 
Verblijven is conjugated with 'hebben' (ik heb verbleven) whereas 'blijven' is conjugated with 'zijn' (ik ben gebleven and not 'heb gebleven as is shown in one of the responses)


----------



## zinc

Ok, again thank you.


----------

